
5 World Ending (as We Know It) Problems for the Near Future - x0054
1. AI making human labor irrelevant and thus braking capitalism.
2. Overpopulation stretching the world&#x27;s resources to the limit.
3. Quantum computing braking public key encryption and thus all finance and modern economic activity.
4. Coronal mass ejection wiping out most of our grid and computer systems.
5. Climate change making the world uninhabitable for a large part of the worlds population, leading to mass migration and war.<p>All of these have solutions, if we work on them we can innovate, adapt, and overcome. Any thoughts, or anything you would add to the list?
======
davelnewton
I think you spell "breaking" wrong. AI, btw, won't build roads or unclog my
sink, ignoring that "ending capitalism" isn't intrinsically a problem at all.
2, 4, 5 are kind of no-brainers. 3 doesn't mean financial/economic activity
will halt (and seems like QC could solve the problem as well as create it).

~~~
x0054
Thanks, I think I did, see, I need better AI spell check. I actually disagree
with the AI comment, but it's a long conversation, I am writing an article
about why I think it's a real problem, and I'll be sure to post it. As for the
QC, I agree, but imagine if a company announced tomorrow that they have QC
capable of cracking public key encryption. There are algorithms that resist
QC, but they are not being implemented in a wide spread way at the moment. So
it's a solvable problem, like you pointed out, but it has yet to be recognized
as a problem by major financial institutions.

